# Bearded dragons and Children



## StephB (Apr 5, 2012)

I really love bearded dragons and am considering getting one soon.

My 7 year old son is also very interested, but my mother-in-law has said that there is a high risk of catching salmonella from reptiles and children are most at risk.

Is she being a TOTAL kill joy or is there a high risk. 

Are their many bearded dragon owner out their whose young children get involved or should I not encourage him to help me with the care of it.

Thanks


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

All ours handle them, you just need to follow hygiene procedures


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

as long as you spot clean and give the viv a good clean regularly reptiles carry no more risk of passing on salmonella than a cat or dog


----------



## LizardLove (Mar 12, 2012)

First off, hygenic procedures. Wash your hands often and that would prevent salmonella. 

Second off, you would be more likely to get salmonella if you ate a raw egg. My three year old sister holds them, washes her hands, and she doesnt get so much as a cold because Salmonella wouldnt be the only illness you were preventing.


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

I have kept snakes and lizards with a young child (2-4 in age), including bearded dragons. 
She handled the dragon and helped feed him etc, never had any problems, its a simple case of washing hands and the usual hygiene. 

If its your first dragon/reptile dont buy one of those awful over-priced stater kits from the pet shop...and remember they must have UV and best to have a supplement such as nutrobal on their food also. 4ft Viv for an adult is needed and a basking heat lamp. so dont forget the old electric bill!

Dont leave live crickets in with them as they can bite! thats my main tips!


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ive always had beardies with my daughter. As said just remember to clean ur hands after i use F10 and have good husbandry! imo they make fantastic pets with kids. One of ours used to sit on my daughters shoulder and she was only 2


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2009)

We have had our first bearded dragon for about a month now  She is a cutie. As far as the salmonella risk goes like has been said just practice good hygiene, and you will be fine. We keep that sterilising hand gel you can buy, on top of her vivarium to keep our hands clean. 

As for feeding the crickets lol I'm a bit arghhh  still! Don't like them jumping, and to make matters worse a few have jumped right back out of the viv again  
I just toss them in quick and help Lizzie find the ones that are hiding by pocking them out of their hidey holes with a straw!


----------



## scalesnclaws (Jun 10, 2012)

Beardies are great lizards for kids both my 11 year old and 5 year old daughter loves handling them.The baby is showing interest too!

Before and after handling (as with all pets not just reptiles) make sure hands are cleansed in a reptile friendly product.I use f10 gel for hands F10 Hand Gel 500ml - Surrey Pet Supplies

For cleansing of dishes etc or spot cleaning slate tiles (beardies kept on them) I will use pro rep wipes and when do a viv clean will use f10sc

As long as you keep good general hygiene practise you will not have any health problems because of your animals


----------



## DavieB (Jun 16, 2012)

Never had any issues with the kids and the beardie, i now have an iguana it doesn't get handled but still had no issues. I'm getting some Leopard geckos in a couple of weeks they will be handled for definite.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2009)

DavieB said:


> Never had any issues with the kids and the beardie, i now have an iguana it doesn't get handled but still had no issues. I'm getting some Leopard geckos in a couple of weeks they will be handled for definite.


Leopard geckos are too cute


----------



## HerdingSnakes (Jul 23, 2012)

I think all will be well, I have been keeping exotics, including beardies from a young age and I have never, ever had such problems (even when I was careless!), or heard anyone with problems, hope that is of some help.


----------

